# Advice please - new cat



## cbmcts (3 July 2015)

Just over 2 weeks ago I got a cat. I'd gone to the vets to pick up eeeevil terrier after his dental and came home with him and a 6yo cat that had been brought in for PTS and taken on by one of the vet nurses to rehome - to me as it happens . Full history comes with her, spayed, previous owners were forced to move to no pet rental, good with dogs, not keen on other cats. Ideal for what I was looking for.

She's lovely and after a few days hiding behind the furniture in my spare room (and the purchase of a feliway plug in thingy) has turned into a very purry, affectionate, playful thing who's eating well and using her litter tray. The only 'problem' is that she is showing no interest at all in leaving her bedroom, in fact if you try to coax or carry her out she has a panic and runs straight back into the other room. She's not scared of the dog who is very respectful of cats - she's met him and rubbed herself all over him while he quaked 

Do I just start moving her food and litter tray out onto the landing and finally downstairs? I'm in no rush to have her going out - she needs her 2nd jab and to be here another couple of weeks before she ventures outside but I'd like her to move out of the box room at some point!

Any ideas what I should be doing? All my previous cats integrated within a week but thinking about it. I last had a 'new' cat nearly 20 years ago...


----------



## missmatch (3 July 2015)

Do you have the feliway in the room she's in? Maybe move it to a different room? Can you bring her out and feed her in the kitchen instead of in her room? I have had rescues in like this and I've found that motivating them for food generally works well. Also taking her out for a cuddle. The room is obviously her safety net and I would allow her full access to it for longer whilst encouraging her to other places in your home xx


----------



## Amymay (3 July 2015)

I'd just let her start exploring your house at her own pace.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (3 July 2015)

just leave the doors open and alow her the freedom for the next couple of weeks. you cant rush time!


----------



## cbmcts (4 July 2015)

Thanks all.

Looks like patience is a virtue I need


----------

